# elm trees



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

I grow American Elm in my nursery where several of my bee colonies are located. I rarely see bees working the Elms. They are only a minor source for bees in this area.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I have some Slippery elms. They are a good early source of pollen for my bees.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Elm is a good pollen source, and some varieties are good for nectar. At least one variety is known for late blooms in september. (Ulmus parvifolia)


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

I have an Ulmus parvifolia in my front yard of which Bjornbee referenced above. It blooms in profusion in Sept-Oct and the bees cover it to get the pollen. It grows fast and has a beautiful shape. A great landscaping tree!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Here in the Northeast, most of the Elms are dead. But...

A good beekeeper I knew...gone now...told me that Elm used to be a good source for spring buildup. He remembers seeing the end of that flow as the Elms died off from Dutch Elm disease, and thought the bees' spring buildup was slowed by the death of the Elm.


----------



## Jim Young (Aug 31, 2004)

In my area of Oklahoma, Winged Elm (Ulmus alata)is a major source of pollen for early brood build-up. The trees begin blooming the first week of February extending the bloom period for three to four weeks. The pollen is pale yellow. During sunny days when the temperature is 50 F. the bees are actively working these trees and oftentimes the buzz of bees can be heard in the canopy of the trees. These elm trees grow abundantly in fence rows and along drainage areas including other non-disturbed areas.

Twenty-five miles North of McAlester along the South Canadian River, American Elm bloom earlier, beginning in mid January. During the past ice storm on 13 January, open blossoms were encased in one inch diameter ice. The majority of the American Elm will bloom the last week of January.

Jim


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

It appears that Wikipedia is beginning to have some great links and info on the various trees. Here is the link to Slippery Elm



> Slippery Elm Ulmus rubra Muhl. is a species of elm native to eastern North America from southeast North Dakota east to southern Quebec and south to northernmost Florida and eastern Texas. Although similar to American Elm in general appearance, it is more closely related to the European Wych Elm, sharing very similar flower structure with that species. It is less susceptible to Dutch elm disease than many elms, and has a different branching pattern. The heartwood is reddish-brown, giving the tree another common name, Red Elm. Other names include Gray Elm, Soft Elm, Moose Elm and Indian Elm.


Wikipedia entry for Slippery Elm (with picture and links)


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Cedar Elm Ulmus crassifolia Nuttall (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedar_elm) is the species normally found native to Texas. The flowers are produced in the late summer or early fall; they are small and inconspicuous, with a reddish-purple color. I have not seen my bees working these, but maybee...


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

elms are good for nectar and pollen in my area. I have seen two - winged elm and one other type I can't identify. I don't cut elm trees on my property for that reason.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

My experience with the Cedar Elms is the same as yours, Ron. Never see the bees working them. But I will keep watching as it could be due to other circumstances (drought, other blooms)


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I rarely see any bees on the 2-3 dozen American Elms near my hives. Just as well I suppose, they get the heck sprayed out of them several times a year. They are beautiful, graceful trees just the same.


----------



## jdagpatton (Apr 4, 2006)

Slippery elm has some medicinal properties in its bark. Unfortunetly people are beginning to kill the the trees by harvesting its bark. It is declining in many areas.


----------

